# Cannondale / Garmin Team Presentation



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Coming up, green argyle. 8:30 PM EST 01/07/2014

Cannondale-Garmin: Launch Party

Will be interesting to see the new kits and bike paint schemes.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I wanted to crash this, or at least view the presentation from an audience seat.. but alas,

"Sorry no, but we have a live stream available. RT @Gromitsabra: @Ride_Argyle Can NYC fans show up to this live?"


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's the one day of the year when they don't have to deal with groupies! :wink5:

Anyway, here's a sneak peak:


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Saw the photos of the kit, what a disappointment. Soon every team will be wearing black jerseys. Very boring!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Is not that bad the only thing I missed is Sagan.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Sagan along with Basso, long time C'dale supporters are disserters.
Actually Basso rode with Team CSC before the Saxo sponsor came in.

Can't see what this team can do. It looks so feeble. Talanski got a lucky shot last year and is over-rated IMO. 

Bikes are good though.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep, bikes are great. It sucks to lose Sagan. I read in another thread that they lost their main engineer/designer. I wonder if they can continue to innovate at the level they have been for the past few years? We shall see what they can do with this roster... sometimes, you never can tell. Good luck.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The last few years, pretty much only Sagan won races, it was the team's weakness, competitors only had Sagan to control and knew he was almost always alone... Now a win may not be as sure a thing as with Sagan but they have more guys who can potentially win on various kinds of races and guys who are not as much watched/controlled in finals as Sagan. Dan Martin has won two Monuments (that's two more than Sagan by the way), Talansky and Hesjedal can go for stage races of various duration (but are maybe more guys who should go for stage wins and one day races, Talansky still has much to learn, he really raced the Tour like a rookie as far as GC goes last year, hope he learned his lesson) and there are some other opportunists on top of many guys who should be getting better and better like Matej, Formolo, Dombrowski... Plus, many guys will now have more freedom to try things instead of burning themselves for the same one guy in every races. Because of all that, the new team's season is harder to predict but could be quite fun to follow. You also have to understand why Sagan left, he now earns by himself almost as much as the whole Cannondale team does, he was set to leave for a while since the team doesn't have billionaires signing checks like Saxo, BMC and Astana, they lost Nibali for the same reason. Basso leaving wont be a factor, his best years are way behind anyway and had a hard time staying in front groups these last few seasons.

As for the bikes, Cannondale have always been about innovation, designs driven by performance/funtion more than looks/style/established standards, that was the case before Peter Denk came on board and it will still be now that he's gone. And he was the leading engineer but not the one designing everything (the man who's the most influencial on the Synapse and Hollowgram SISL2 for exemple, is still there). Now Denk left but Damon Rinard just joined, he's also one of the most respected engineer in cycling, he was the head designer/engineer at Cervélo until December...

Personally, I'm not worried about the future.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good info and insight Dan. I agree that it will be fun to watch this year. Good to know about the engineering personnel changes. I really love the way my Supersix handles, and, therefore, would buy another one in the future.


----------

